# If a vertical split works - how to relocate the new colony a few feet away?



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

You will be throwing the bees a double whammy with that move since you are changing the entrance location down as well as sideways. I think you will lose some foragers. Will robbing be a concern when weakening a small colony? I have lots of spare boxes so it think I would stage a gradual shift over a number of days but that might not suit your setup.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

I did this with our two vertical splits the other day. Just move them. The one in my back yard I gave an Imrie shim facing the back to accommodate the bees. I'll pay for that with burr comb, but so be it. The other one the foragers are going to the back of original hive and having to find the front door. They do just fine.

You'll lose some foragers but that should be OK. Keep an eye on them if they are weak.


----------

